

Yumcoin – Sell your digital creations for Bitcoins - yumcoin
https://yumcoin.com/

======
yumcoin
We built Yumcoin to be the fastest, easiest way to accept Bitcoin for digital
goods.

We host your product, give you a short link to share with your audience, and
manage the Bitcoin payments for you.

It's already a useful and fun way for artists and other digital media creators
to get their first bitcoins.

Here's what a product page looks like on Yumcoin:
[https://yumcoin.com/p/osZO](https://yumcoin.com/p/osZO)

~~~
fsckin
So this is basically Gumroad with BTC as a payment option?

~~~
gravitronic
And Gumroad is basically a link shortener with a payment option.

